# So who has the best aquascape right now on UKAPS, and lives in the UK...?



## George Farmer (20 Feb 2018)

Show me!

I want to film your tank.


----------



## Kezzab (20 Feb 2018)

I'll start the ball rolling, far better will no doubt follow!


----------



## Aron_Dip (20 Feb 2018)

Meh not planted but hey...



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Trebor127 (20 Feb 2018)

George Farmer said:


> Show me!
> 
> I want to film your tank.



Come and scape mine and then film it


----------



## Bacms (20 Feb 2018)

You scaped mine and it is looking quite sweet at the moment


----------



## George Farmer (20 Feb 2018)

Bacms said:


> You scaped mine and it is looking quite sweet at the moment


Is that Bruno?


----------



## Jakes (20 Feb 2018)

Not the best by a long shot but I love my newly rescaped jungle themed tank














Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bacms (21 Feb 2018)

George Farmer said:


> Is that Bruno?


Yes it is George


----------



## George Farmer (22 Feb 2018)

Bacms said:


> Yes it is George


Awesome. I’ll be touch mate


----------



## Matt Havens (22 Feb 2018)

George, I am no aquascaper (yet). My tank is also no aquascape in my eyes. But why not. I spent a lot of time trying to achieve the depth and I'm happy with the result. Apologies for the poor photo.

My 130L 




Thanks

Matt


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Havens (22 Feb 2018)

And by no means would I say it is the best on UKAPS by a long shot.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## castle (22 Feb 2018)

ripped out my tank yesterday, rescape time.


----------



## Swampy (23 Feb 2018)

My non CO2 low tech might be worth looking at around about a years time, once it's grown in bit!


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (23 Feb 2018)

Martinspuddle said:


> My non CO2 low tech might be worth looking at around about a years time, once it's grown in bit!



Haha, yeah it's like watching paint dry at times. My non co2 tank has been running for over three months and today I finally trimmed off one S Repens head that was growing a bit faster than the rest.


----------



## Kezzab (23 Feb 2018)

Everyone's hiding their light under a bushel here. Get your pics oot!


----------



## Darren Carter (23 Feb 2018)

Still learning small tank started 3 weeks ago still cycling both tanks just George’s planet food and liquid co2


----------



## Angus (23 Feb 2018)

Watching this thread with baited breath....


----------



## sonicninja (24 Feb 2018)

Love this tank Matt!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Napoleon (24 Feb 2018)

My new aquascape one day after planting


----------



## mow said (24 Feb 2018)

Does not have any hard scape and not completed yet


----------



## Napoleon (24 Feb 2018)

Nice plants mow said


----------



## castle (24 Feb 2018)

Why not visit some members who don't have 'the best' to give them tips, maybe re-scape with them? I get that may cost ya some monies, but I have two ADA 60-P's looking for some love, so come visit my George


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (24 Feb 2018)

castle said:


> Why not visit some members who don't have 'the best' to give them tips, maybe re-scape with them? I get that may cost ya some monies, but I have two ADA 60-P's looking for some love, so come visit my George


Oh well, if that's how we're doing this and George is looking for someone who's crap at scaping who currently has an empty tank I'll put myself forward. Haha I don't think he's that much time on his hands tbh. I only have a low tech that's 3 months on the go, if George came this time next year it might have enough plant growth in to call it a planted tank. I do have an empty ADA 60h though crying out for inspiration. 

Sent from my STH100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrB15hop (24 Feb 2018)

Far from the best, but, here's both of mine as they stand this evening. Excuse the mess, it's maintenance Sunday tomorrow ...

46L Fluval Edge (Cropped and colours fiddled slightly)



 

60L Superfish Home Aqua (Cropped)



 
I might update these after maintenance tomorrow. .

Adam


----------



## Smells Fishy (25 Feb 2018)

This should be a good thread to watch since its a competition.


----------



## Matty123 (25 Feb 2018)

It’s made from water and is a scape of my description... ‘unfortunately’ picture taken a couple of days after a massive hacking!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMike (1 Mar 2018)

Still waiting for the eleocharis to grow in, but this is mine.View attachment c610a743593d3e305d5d0329b0cce07e.jpg

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (7 Mar 2018)

Heres mine, not perfect but i like messy.


----------



## Napoleon (13 Mar 2018)

My second aquascape ADA convex composition 7days after planting


----------



## Napoleon (28 Mar 2018)

Update


----------



## Napoleon (28 Mar 2018)




----------



## Napoleon (28 Mar 2018)




----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (28 Mar 2018)

Everyone's just showing off now and giving me an inferiority complex.

Sent from my STH100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (28 Mar 2018)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Everyone's just showing off now and giving me an inferiority complex.



Just keep telling yourself it's all in the Camera Art 

(that's what I do )


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (28 Mar 2018)

alto said:


> Just keep telling yourself it's all in the Camera Art
> 
> (that's what I do )


Yeah well said @alto who cares how your tank looks as long as the fish are happy and what do fish know about Aquascaping. 

Going in to the denial phase now I've got envy out of the way. Bitterness and anger next 

Sent from my STH100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Grigg (30 Mar 2018)

Some lovely aquascapes on here, so here is my progress after 5 days, a mix of seeded and planted from a semi dry start. This is my first attempt at a real scape although I have worked in aquatics many yeas ago, however the technology wasn't to the level it is today. I'm more of a fish keeper and have little knowledge of aquarium plants so trying to raise my knowledge base as I go.

There maybe errors here, however that's how we learn.
Couldn't take a photo from outside of the aquarium due to the condensation.


----------



## Napoleon (31 Mar 2018)

Hi @Mark Grigg  did you get the seeds on eBay? As hemianthus or glossostigma? 
If you did they are not 
I don't know what it is but it's not a carpet plant 
I trimmed them a lots and they grow dense but it's really high and demo not carpeting plants


----------



## Mark Grigg (1 Apr 2018)

Hi mate, I get t them from Shirley aquatics, however there was Asian text on the packet, I’ve sowed 2 types of seed, but also planted some well known plants as back up.

Will wait to see what happens, and I’ll update on here.


----------



## Smells Fishy (1 Apr 2018)

Sod it I'm going to take a new pic of my tank and add it here.


----------



## Danny (1 Apr 2018)

Far from the best but I'm an hour up the road


----------



## Saffa (1 Apr 2018)

Napoleon said:


> View attachment 114368


Very nice


----------



## Jayefc1 (1 Apr 2018)

I know my first ever aquascape isn't a patch on some of u boys and girls but after months of love anger sweat and almost tears I'm proud to just be able to show it


----------



## Napoleon (1 Apr 2018)

@Saffa thank you


----------



## Jayefc1 (15 Apr 2018)

Can t believe this thread hasn't had more interest


----------



## Zeus. (15 Apr 2018)

Been meaning to post which tank of UK members that I keep a close eye on is is worthy

*
Return of the Shallow By Tim Harrison *





That would defiantly get my vote, but need to be quick George as Tim does plan is final pic soon and a new scape is coming - could be great timing (pic above is after last hard trim)


----------

